# Merry Christmas



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 24, 2017)

May joy only God can give fill the heart, mind, and soul God has given you. May the hope for the future, given to us when God gave His Son, lead you to love and life in Him-- the living, loving God whom we celebrate this holiday season. Jesus is the reason for the season, so let us all praise Him: our hero, Jesus. 


May He continue to bless you, even though we're all already blessed. 


Merry Christmas to each of you.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Dec 24, 2017)

Agreed, merry Christmas to all and a happy New Year!!!


----------



## Old Wiltshire (Dec 24, 2017)

I would also like to add my best wishes to all forum members.
Have a great Christmas and a Happy New Collecting Year.

-



-

​


----------



## texkev (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas!
I hope everyone is having a wonderful day!


----------



## sandchip (Dec 26, 2017)

Belated, but back at all of you.  Wonderfully stated, Bear.


----------



## RelicRaker (Dec 26, 2017)

Hope all had a joyous Christmas!


----------



## logueb (Dec 31, 2017)

Been a while since I've been on the bottle net. Wishing everyone a happy New Year. Hope to be back digging again in 2018.  Buster


----------



## sandchip (Jan 1, 2018)

Good to have you back, Buster.  Hope all is well with you.  Are you still in north Georgia?


----------

